# Sweet dreams, my dear Pickles



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

It has been 2 weeks on thursday since she has left us, but I still think of her everyday, where I see the empty gap in my room. She left a hole in my heart when she left, but thats ok because she filled it with 5 great years of Joy, happiness and fun. I will never forget the first time I heard her huff, the times she escaped her cage and got into the most difficult places, the constant noise of her on the wheel.
Since late december you were sick, and although you were on a road to recovery, you are at complete peace now, with all your other pets.
I love you Pickles, and I always Will.


----------



## susan mitchell (Jun 4, 2011)

What a lovely girl you had


----------

